# Beginner set



## Longputt (Jan 3, 2012)

Question for everyone here. I have a really good set of Nike and Taylor Made clubs. Something the pros would play with. Since I am a beginner golfer, someone told me my issue are my clubs. Their point is my clubs are not forgiving at all and therefore do not allow me to get positive reinforcement. 

Should I buy a beginner set and put my clubs away for later on?


----------



## Longputt (Jan 3, 2012)

cheap jerseys said:


> This is my very first time visiting here. I came across so many exciting stuff in your weblog particularly the ongoing discussion. From the tons of comments on your articles, I reckon that I'm not the only one enjoying reading through your website. Carry on the excellent work.


I would guess this is spam.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Longputt said:


> Question for everyone here. I have a really good set of Nike and Taylor Made clubs. Something the pros would play with. Since I am a beginner golfer, someone told me my issue are my clubs. Their point is my clubs are not forgiving at all and therefore do not allow me to get positive reinforcement.
> 
> Should I buy a beginner set and put my clubs away for later on?


I say no stay with the clubs you have. I played with off the shelf clubs learned to hit the ball then bought a well known brand and had to learn over again to hit the ball.
just practice. From the novice point of view:thumbsup:


----------

